# Here I am SueV



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, Sue, I finished my physical therapy for my pelvic floor issues and my IBS was literally under control 90% of the time. I felt great! However, the anxiety lingered tremendously. I think years of constant negative thinking about my IBS and obsessive worry about the "what ifs" produced mountains of warped thoughts that interfered with my ability to just be calm. Especially at work.I saw my therapist again and we are scheduled to begin CBT in a couple of weeks. I also agreed to try another a/d. I am on 20mg of Celexa (citalopram). Been experiencing some side effects, including nausea and sporadic but infrequent diarrhea







, but all in all a much better transition/adjustment phase than I've ever experienced on other a/ds. I already feel calmer, happier, more stable. That constant edge and worry has dissipated a great deal already. I'm into week 3 of treatment. I also got a script for klonopin. I'm taking about .5-1mg daily to combat the side effect of increased anxiety which I guess is common with celexa. I probably won't need the klonopin except in dire circumstances after next week I'll come back and let you know how it goes. My plan with the doc is to do about 6-9 months of therapy. At that time, I just be able to wean of the meds. Here's hoping I can. I have a long road ahead of me and a lot of emotional/mental hurdles to overcome in learning how to deal with stress and other situations where IBS has been a scourge.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

How nice to read that someone is having positive results from pelvic floor phys therapy and IBS symptoms. Congratulations. Doesn't it feel good to feel good!!!Molly


----------

